# Lee county shooters?



## Almightyzappa (Sep 19, 2008)

Anyone else shooting at the Lee County Gun Range?

Just became a member last weekend, compared to the outdoor range I used to shoot rifles at up north this place is pretty high tech...

Anyone else shooting down here?


----------



## jacksmatrixxx (Mar 17, 2008)

i will have to check it out how much is the ammo they have 9mm or40


----------



## Almightyzappa (Sep 19, 2008)

The ammo is getting a bit higher priced there (everywhere really). It's around 15-18 for a box of 50. It's all no lead stuff so the range is really clean. The officers are really good there too. Always willing to give pointers.


----------



## Almightyzappa (Sep 19, 2008)

Just wondering if there are any people down here in lee county that would like to get together and start a shooting group?

There's a couple choices of ranges around here. There's the Fowler St. Firearms range, which has a free range fee and gun rentals on friday. ($12.00 a year membership fee) Ammo bought at the range.

There's Cecil M. Webb outdoor range. It's a bit north from here, but not too bad of a drive. This one costs 3 dollars on an honor system. And is bring your own ammo. Downside is targets are fixed at about 15 yards. So you'll need a spotting scope to see how your shooting or bring shoot N see targets.

I'd like to get a group together so we can check out several different types of guns, have fun shooting the targets as well as the breeze.

Anyone up for this?


(there are a couple more ranges in the area like the Lee county gun range but if you're not already a member you have to take a 45 minute class and pay $25 for the year and ammo bought at range. There's also the Hanson range where they do the shooting competitions. I've never been to this range so I am unsure of prices. So if anyone has more information on that let us know.)


----------



## Brent05Redfire (May 22, 2009)

I might be interested in this if interest is still there. I don't have a collection of guns, but my wife and I like to practice. we usually go to Cecil Webb to shoot because I doubt Fowler Firearms carry 9x18 makarov. And if they do, it ain't gonna be cheap.


----------

